# Cutting Up Wax



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*dont use a meat cleaver to slice tomatos*

Chef. You didnt say how thick the block actually is. Wax breaks pretty easy even at 2 or 3 inches thick. I think a freezer and sledge hammer are a bit of overkill. Overhang the amount of wax you want to use over the edge of the counter or table. Gently hit the overhanging section with a hammer. This should do the trick


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I freeze it. It shatters nicely.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

If you filled up half a 5 gallon bucket (2 1/2 gallons) it is that thick.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Got a choping axe? Or a large meat clever?

Lay the block of wax on a board and then spray the axe blade with dish soap water and chop it into pieces the size you want (the blade will stick if you don`t put the soapy water on it)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I try to score it with the ax lightly all the way around where I want it to break and then hit it a harder one dead center. Of course I have it on a something clean that I don't mind hitting with the ax. Work your way up on force so you don't hit too hard and send the pieces flying into the next county and the ax into whatever's under it.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*better to slice tomatoes with a meat clever*



Chef Isaac said:


> If you filled up half a 5 gallon bucket (2 1/2 gallons) it is that thick.


 
Get the axe sharpened. Better do as MB says on this one.

I think I would get a turkey fryer melt the wax and repour in a more managable size


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

John routinely cuts large pieces of wax down to a size that fits in my melter with his table saw. 
Sheri


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

John routinely cuts large pieces of wax down to a size that fits in my melter with his table saw. If it is very thick, he has to make one cut, then turn it over to get the other side.
Sheri


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

riverrat said:


> Get the axe sharpened. Better do as MB says on this one.
> 
> I think I would get a turkey fryer melt the wax and repour in a more managable size


If you decide to melt and repour Use a double boiler or something like the converted Presto Pot so you can control the temperature. You don't want to get it too hot. around 175 or so max
I also freeze my big blocks and use a 2 lb hammer keeping the block inside a garbage bag so it doesn't go all over the place


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*clarification need here*



riverrat said:


> I think I would get a turkey fryer melt the wax and repour in a more managable size


 
I better clarify this one, before someone burns there house down. I have used a turkey frier to process large amouts of wax I have a special fryer set up that I can control the flame with. I also use a large amout of water in the pot while melting. I dip the clean wax off the top after it has melted down. This should NEVER be left unattended. It should not be done inside or by anyone who is unsure of what they are doing. wax is very flammable and can be dangerous if things get out of control


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*How flammable is beeswax?*

I'll share a scary experience I had with beeswax and heat. After I made my presto pot wax melter and used it quite a few times I decided that it would be more convenient if the pour spout stuck out a little farther to give more room for a filter and pouring pot underneath. I removed the fitting I had installed which was a 3/8 brass pipe nipple soldered to a ball valve shutoff with 90 deg on/off motion, then a length of copper pipe and an elbow. I was going to replace the copper pipe with a little longer piece. I thought I had gotton all of the wax out of everything but apparently not. To make matters worse, the valve was in the almost completely closed position. I was heating up the fitting to melt the solder joint. When the wax that was left inside the valve built up pressure it blew by the nylon seal and shot an explosive flame about 2 feet long that would rival any army flame thrower. Luckily it was pointed away from me and only scared the living daylights out of me instead of setting me on fire. The dumb thing is, that I know better than to solder a pipe with the valve closed because in the case of a water pipe a little pressure can cause a leak in the solder joint. I just wasn't thinking. I guess the handle sticking out at a 90deg angle was more convenient for holding onto. dont try this at home


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

A saw-zaw with a course toothed blade works good. If you are using the ax method, which I have in the past, try this. 
Use a hatchet, place the hatchet on the wax at the point you want it to break. Strike the hatchet several times, (with a hammer made for hitting metal or a heavy wooden mallet), to score the wax and then do a finishing strike. Make sure and wear safty glasses. 

I haven't tried it but I would think an old fashion fodder cutter might work good.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

riverrat said:


> I better clarify this one, before someone burns there house down. I have used a turkey frier to process large amouts of wax I have a special fryer set up that I can control the flame with. I also use a large amout of water in the pot while melting. I dip the clean wax off the top after it has melted down. This should NEVER be left unattended. It should not be done inside or by anyone who is unsure of what they are doing. wax is very flammable and can be dangerous if things get out of control


Ok RR, you better not say anything else about our little fry daddy/presto pots!! You backyard pyro you....


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*oh come on bizz let me play some more*



Bizzybee said:


> Ok RR, you better not say anything else about our little fry daddy/presto pots!! You backyard pyro you....


awe shucks!!! I guess I will have to set on the bench while Jim Fisher gets to play when the "fire daddy/presto 911 we have a fire pot" is brought up in future posts Darn "stomping my foot like a beekeep getting his favorite wax melter taken away"


----------

